

Tell HN: My half-joking unbounce page is going viral - 3pt14159

I made an unbounce page for an idea I had and it is blowing up. I thought the idea was humorous in nature, but I thought that it might get some traction.<p>In any event, it is going viral now. Everyone signing up for it knows that it is supposed to be a humorous site, but that it will be transformed into a real business if enough people sign up. It started going viral about 40 minutes ago and I have over 60 people signed up, more than 1 per minute and about 2000 visitors.<p>There arn't many technical challenges, only one real one that I can think of, and it doesn't even need to be in the MVP.<p>I have my own full time startup about a month away from full time launch, and I don't want to lose focus, but I definitely want to see this built and would like to be involved in some small way. Does anyone want to take this startup on?<p>The site is www.crtcrazy.com (also www.crtcrazy.com/1 as a page I was going to split test, but Unbounce makes split testing pages you've set up difficult and I like the root one better anyways).
======
nolite
Are you sure they all understand its a joke..? (Ok, I know its in big letters
at the bottom) The signup section is really attention grabbing and convincing
though

~~~
bdclimber14
I agree, many (non-tech) people may not understand the joke. You'd have to
know what latency and bandwidth mean to get it. Most people know that
bandwidth is good, so having amazing bandwidth is something I'd sign up for. I
doubt most people understand latency. They may assume "horrible latency" is a
positive thing.

~~~
3pt14159
A valid concern, its on a highly upvoted comment on reddit now in a thread
about shipping hard drives, so I think I'm fairly safe there.

------
revorad
Get rid of the Gigabytes/mo field. Instead, add a minimum GB amount, say 4GB.
So everyone pays you at least $1 and only has to fill one field to sign up.

------
carl_in_yvr
Love to see Unbounce getting used for this. Just wanted to say, we _try_ and
make it easy to split test. Rather than creating a whole new page, you can
"Duplicate this variant", make some changes, and split traffic between them.
Maybe we're not doing a good job of making that obvious.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Clickable: <http://www.crtcrazy.com>

~~~
shadowpwner
Thanks, I didn't realize the "www" had to be there, so I couldn't access the
site.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
The "www" has nothing to do with it. As a spam mitigation measure, URLs in
submissions don't get automatically linked. You need to put the URL in a
comment to get the link.

This is mentioned in various FAQs in and around the site, perhaps most
particularly in the FAQ link at the bottom of (nearly) every page:

<http://ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html>

~~~
atgm
No, I have the same problem. I tried typing "crtcrazy.com" into the address
bar and I couldn't access the site. When I added "www.," it let me access it.

------
vaksel
it actually can be a real business, get on with making it

~~~
veb
lol, people find a torrent or a file they want and then they put it in their
download list, someone downloads it and sends it to them on a USB drive.

~~~
Sargis
Great way to get sued.

~~~
veb
It was a joke :-(

